# Failed Fet



## Victoria (Feb 12, 2003)

Dear Peter,

We underwent one fresh IVF cycle in March which unfortunately resulted in a negative.
We were due for ET of our Frozen Embryo's today. 

Yesterday the clinic called to say that 3 out of the 4 embryo's had survived the thaw, and we were so happy with this.

However,this morning they called to say that none of the embryo's had continued dividing so we were to cancel the transfer.

I feel devestated and also feel I really don't understand why this happens. Is it just bad luck ? Would there have been something wrong with the embryo's? They supposedly looked great when they were frozen....

I'm 29, have had an ectopic which has damaged my tube, and whilst they were performing the operation they discovered i had only been born with one ovary and one fallopian tube, hence IVF.

Everything else appears normal, as is the case with my husband, also 29.

I feel so despondent and depressed today ,full of dread for the future and convinced nothing will work.

Is there any point in thinking of changing clinics? Or am I just looking for someone to blame?.

Any advice would be appreciated, even an explanation on why the embryo's would have stopped dividing - is this just because the process of freezing is a harsh one and these things happen ?

I have an appt with my consulant next wednesday, so i am hoping we can get started on another fresh cycle as soon as possible...

Thanks in advance hugely, its lovely to have someone to talk to.


Victoria x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Victoria said:


> Dear Peter,
> 
> We underwent one fresh IVF cycle in March which unfortunately resulted in a negative.
> We were due for ET of our Frozen Embryo's today.
> ...


----------



## Victoria (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks peter, for your speedy and helpful response.

Could i just ask you a couple more questions, as I would like to get things straight in my head before my appt next wednesday.

I have spoken again to my clinic, who categorically state that 'these things just happen' and it would be the harsh process of freezing and thawing that has caused them to halt division.

Do you not agree with this ? I just don't know what to say in response if this is our only explanation, having no medical knowledge.

It breaks my heart to think they might never have had a chance due to techniques, rather than mother nature, cruel as i know she can be...

I am at the Lister, and I know you advised another girl, Lou, after her horrid fet experiences. The strange thing is, is that we were recommended the Lister as they had a strong background with embryology, though this now seems to be the a little hard to believe.

I would really appreicate it if you could arm me with a little knowledge so that I know what I should be expecting.

Many thanks again

Victoria


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Victoria said:


> Thanks peter, for your speedy and helpful response.
> 
> Could i just ask you a couple more questions, as I would like to get things straight in my head before my appt next wednesday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

HI Victoria


I have just seen this post and just wanted to say how sorry I am this has happened.

I must say it is like reading my own post isnt it. Strange how almost the exact same thing that happened to me has happened to you too.

I am due to go back in 2 weeks for my follow up so I will let you know what they tell me.

IM if you ever need a chat.

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Victoria (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for your message Lou. Have you not been back yet for an explanation at all?

I will go armed with the little bit of knowledge I have, but ultimately I have to believe that 'these things do happen'.

I am going in next Wednesday, so will also let you know the outcome.
With our very similair ages/history I think it would be interesting to follow up.

Take care, chin up, and heres to the future xxxxxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Victoria

I deliberatly havent been back yet as my head has been full of hot air and I havent coped very well with all of it.

I am due to go back a week on Tuesday and I should then start sniffing the following Sunday.

To be honest I am still at a loss as to what I am going to say. Are you seeing Mr Gafar?

We am considering suggesting that we only freeze next time any making it to blast stage although I know they are not very experienced in this.

Good luck with you apt, let me know how things go and what answers they give you.

Love Lou xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

bump for victoria x


----------

